# Felt chi today



## ziason (Sep 25, 2006)

I had an amazing experience tonight. I was at my Shaolin Kempo Karate class. Our teacher was showing us some qigong exercises. During several of the exercises I had the strangest sensation of something warm and solid between my hands when there was only air between them. I asked a couple other students about it and they were experienceing the same thing. At the time I did not know we were doing qigong, this was somehting new. I asked our instructor about it and he explained that it was chi. Of course I had heard of it and read about it, but I had never experienced it before, and I was really amazed.  It was totally unexpected, and now that I know it is soemthing real that I can experience, it holds much more meanig to me. I just wanted to ask what similar experiences others may have had. BTW I am a blue belt, (a mid level rank in our style).


----------



## pstarr (Sep 25, 2006)

What you're experiencing is the result of chi being generated in the hands - it's not chi itself.  Good job!


----------



## kempocat (Dec 2, 2007)

I remember when I discovered the effects of chi in my hands it is like your palms are two oposing magnets shortly after this discovery lost my interest in external martial arts and started to concentrate on the internal arts and I spent many years experimenting with this force it is very exciting but you may want to refrain from talking about it  outside the martial arts community as this feeling is better experienced than explained we should talk sometime seeing as how we are both local


----------

